# Help to identify these



## Walleye101 (5 mo ago)




----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Wait untill they grow a little more and send a pic of the top and bottom possibly a reishi mushroom


----------



## Walleye101 (5 mo ago)

jg010682 said:


> Wait untill they grow a little more and send a pic of the top and bottom possibly a reishi mushroom


Same thought here but will do


----------



## Walleye101 (5 mo ago)

Older one in flower bed same stump and root system










jg010682 said:


> Wait untill they grow a little more and send a pic of the top and bottom possibly a reishi mushroom


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

I dont think its reishi atleast not from what i can see try posting it to some of the other state summer boards and see what they say


----------

